# Choral Baroque Music



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm not usually one for vocals with lyrics in music, but there is something so pleasant about choral baroque music. I suppose it has something to do with finding this sound beautiful and appreciating the difficulty of the technique required to get the job done.

Great music!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I just ordered a 6 CD collection entitled Early Choral Music by Trinity College, Cambridge. It includes a lot beautiful music by Renaissance and early baroque composers including Sweelinck, Monteverdi, Heinrich Schütz, and others. I got it for less than ten dollars brand new. But the entire set is on YouTube if anyone wants to explore the music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's the YT link.



https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lDy566WXl0Rw-jW-EUBpejQ4AVUMbmKXY


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm not usually one for vocals with lyrics in music, but there is something so pleasant about choral baroque music. I suppose it has something to do with finding this sound beautiful and appreciating the difficulty of the technique required to get the job done.
> 
> Great music!


Which works do you like?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

ORigel said:


> Which works do you like?


Bach's Masses are a good example.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Israel in Egypt


----------

